# Codigo de Colores Audio Video Automotriz (Car Audio)



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 29, 2021)

Codigo de Colores Audio Video Automotriz (Car Audio)

Les dejo los manuales de identificación de los colores de los equipos de audio, de varios modelos de vehículos, a pesar de ser el código hasta el 2005 no quiere decir que no sigan la norma... Espero que les sea de utilidad

Documentación en PDF, con pinouts identificados por color y enumerados en inglés.


Seguimos con los faltantes....
Y los últimos...


----------

